# Star Trek: The Video Game: 100% canon.



## Wan (Mar 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQa8tsXS8oI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 1, 2013)

How cool aliens colonial marines part 2


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2013)

Eh I dunno bout that. These guys are pretty awesome. I enjoyed Dark Sector and LOVED Darkness 2. So this could be pretty good.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 1, 2013)

Meh.

However, I AM looking forward to "Into Darkness". The bad guy looks interesting.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 1, 2013)

The lasers look like shit to me if you look at Mass Effect it shows how poor they made the most important part of the game the space combat.

They also put these new guys from the movies i prefer my leonard nimoy and william shatner not these rookies sorry but if this game is for the fans then stay true to the tv show not these new movies.

This game is going to suck balls i bet money that they downright copy Mass effect ground combat and put some Duke Nukem turret course for the space combat with a paint job of J.J. Abrams BS.


----------



## Wan (Mar 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> How cool aliens colonial marines part 2



Key difference:  Aliens is an ailing franchise which has been shit for quite some time at this point, and "Colonial Marines" was just farmed out to some dev that obviously didn't care about it.  This game is directly tied to how Star Trek has recently been revitalized, and it's being developed in-house at Paramount.



Yoburi said:


> The lasers look like shit to me if you look at Mass Effect it shows how poor they made the most important part of the game the space combat.
> 
> They also put these new guys from the movies i prefer my leonard nimoy and william shatner not these rookies sorry but if this game is for the fans then stay true to the tv show not these new movies.
> 
> This game is going to suck balls i bet money that they downright copy Mass effect ground combat and put some Duke Nukem turret course for the space combat with a paint job of J.J. Abrams BS.



AFAIK Mass Effect never had direct control of space combat, nor did it have spacediving sequences, nor did it have two-player co-op...

Mass Effect itself was greatly influenced by Star Trek, so I find claims that the new game is somehow ripping off Mass Effect to be highly ironic.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 1, 2013)

Oman said:


> Key difference:  Aliens is an ailing franchise which has been shit for quite some time at this point, and "Colonial Marines" was just farmed out to some dev that obviously didn't care about it.  This game is directly tied to how Star Trek has recently been revitalized, and it's being developed in-house at Paramount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Remember the Reapers lasers trying to fry Shepard or when the Normandy kill Sovering or Colectors vs Normandy 2 war i only talking about the quality of the lasers even if you don't control in ME you can tell they did try to do a good job unlike this game.

I just saw Kirk pulling a "warp" there this game has no shame.


----------



## Wan (Mar 2, 2013)

Yoburi said:


> Remember the Reapers lasers trying to fry Shepard or when the Normandy kill Sovering or Colectors vs Normandy 2 war i only talking about the quality of the lasers even if you don't control in ME you can tell they did try to do a good job unlike this game.
> 
> I just saw Kirk pulling a "warp" there this game has no shame.



Uh, what?  You're calling the game crap just because you think one effect is lackluster?  Looks pretty much just like how phasers did in the new movie...

And no, Kirk did not "pull a warp"; at one moment it looks like he throws a grenade.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Wesley (Mar 2, 2013)

Really doesn't seem like it'll be bad to me.  I mean, they aren't going for critical acclaim.  They aren't going for ground breaking.  They probably just want to tell a story and they're using a video game to format it.


----------



## Yoburi (Mar 2, 2013)

Oman said:


> Uh, what?  You're calling the game crap just because you think one effect is lackluster?  Looks pretty much just like how phasers did in the new movie...
> 
> And no, Kirk did not "pull a warp"; at one moment it looks like he throws a grenade.



...they gave us a small video and i am commenting and yes it's very lackluster the effects this spells laziness to me... 

Look at the animation it was a blue grenade for fuck sake magically trying to hit the target... you could even see the blue trajectory of the throw... thats why i saying there is no shame at all here.


----------

